# Stamps to the rescue!



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

Stamps to the rescue! 


Starting April 30th you can buy stamps at the post office that help to buy food for shelter pets. You can pre-order them online. 

http://www.stampstotherescue.com/


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Correction--the stamps are to raise awareness of dogs and cats in animal shelters. The stamps are not being sold at an increased value so no extra money is going to animal shelters--it's going to the post office. HALO (who is co-owned by Ellen DeGeneres) is contributing 1 million meals and is tying in the campaign with their campaign--the HALO website lists the different ways the public can help it contribute the 1 million meals of HALO food.

http://www.halopets.com/help/#specials

The stamps campaign is separate from the meals campaign--the stamps campaign is PR--the meals campaign is to get the public involved in the HALO brand

http://www.dogtipper.com/blog/2010/03/halo-usps-team-up-for-pet-adoption-stamp-program.html

I'm all for helping dogs in shelters but I'm also for accurate publicity--I think when actors and actresses get on the bandwagon and say how great they're going things for dogs and cats I'm like "yawn." Pat my back too while you're at it. All fanfare--it really could be done so much more directly for shelters--I guess HALO is hoping to get more consumers to buy it's food too--and for Ellen as the co-owner to make some bucks while promoting pet adoption. Love US capitalism--cloaked in feel good works. Just call it what it is--trying to make a buck off of the shelter dogs. Rant off now.


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

I stand corrected. US Capitalism is bad.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Maybe someone should suggest to the post office to do the same and a small extra fee go to shelters. I know my husband would buy be a book!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I still love the stamps and will buy them. I have been eyeing them ever since my post office put the poster on the wall! and yay! a GR is on one of them-too bad we can't buy a sheet of just that stamp


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here are two great websites, where you can visit Daily-it's *FREE*, all you have to do is *CLICK to help feed shelter animals.* 

*THE ANIMAL RESCUE SITE-*
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/...link=ctg_ars_home_from_ars_takeaction_sitenav

*FREEKIBBLE.COM-*

http://www.freekibble.com/

Play the daily Trivia Game to feed dogs and Cats.


*EVERY FRIDAY-* *play the Trivia Game to enter a chance to win a $50 PETSMART GIFT CARD.*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is a great way to help feed shelter animals. 

I like the stamps and will probably buy some myself. I do think that it is nice that Ellen does stuff to help shelter animals.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I happen to think capitalism is very, very good; there's a debate right now happening due to executives from Goldman Sachs testifying before Congress while our leaders try to figure out how much transparency there should be in our financial system (thoughts are that after the fiasco of the past few years, there should be a lot).

Well, shouldn't it stand to reason that we have transparency in our charitable systems too? (or anything else). IMHO, too many of these large charities spend too much money paying salaries to their staff, and spending too much money for their lobbying and fund raising branches. It's great to think globally, but I would rather act locally, and there's a great golden retriever rescue group that I belong to and when I can spare a few bucks, or some time, they get my help--and I can see the benefit right before my eyes. Ellen auctioned her clothes to HSUS--an organization that didn't give any money to a dog or cat shelter in the US--so where's the connection to our love of goldens?JMHO.


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

I have to agree. I get tired of celebrities randomly coming forward and saying buy this product because they donate money to these animals. When realistically that products' company is paying that celeb out the wazoo! How about just cut out the middle man (celebrity) and their salary and just give it all directly to a shelter! Or spay and neuter programs.... Aarrgghh!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I just wanted to throw out there that your picture of Bauer is probably one of the cutest things I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Maybe someone should suggest to the post office to do the same and a small extra fee go to shelters. I know my husband would buy be a book!


I would pay a few cents more per stamp like that if the Postal Service did that and contributed some monies to shelter programs.


----------

